# DNS einstellungen wg "Telekom Navigationshilfe"



## DaRealMC (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe eine Frage zu best-practise-DNS-Einstellungen am Win7-Client und kann dazu leider weder bei Google noch der MS-KB etwas anständiges finden.
Ausgangslage: Zahlreiche Notebooks mit WLAN, die regelmäßig unterwegs sind und in möglichst allen WLANs bei Kunden/Hotels etc funktionieren sollen
Darunter auch WLANs hinter Telekom-DSL, die unbekannte Hosts als die eigene Navigationshilfe auflösen
Ein Dienst auf den Notebooks, der bei "Host unbekannt" bzw "Host nicht erreichbar" wunderbar funktioniert, aber bei falscher Auflösung des Hosts das Notebook praktisch unbrauchbar macht
Der Dienst MUSS vorhanden sein, da er eine essentielle Funktion im Netzwerk hat.
Einige Notebook-User sind zusätzlich mit einem Remote Access Point ausgestattet, der einen VPN-Tunnel ins Netz aufbaut. Für das Notebook ist das ein ganz normales WLAN wie jedes andre auch.

Probleme: 
DNS per DHCP -> Unbekannte Hosts werden falsch aufgelöst
DNS fix auf Google -> interne Hosts werden bei Verbindung über den Tunnel nicht mehr aufgelöst
DNS fix auf interne DNS -> Im Hotel etc geht gar keine Namensauflösung
Dem User ist nicht zuzutrauen, je nach Bedüfrnis selbst die richtigen Einstellungen vorzunhemen.

Aktuell fahre ich damit, dass der primäre DNS der interne ist und 2. und 3. die von Google sind. Habe aber meine Zweifel, dass das wirkllich "sauber" ist.

Gibt es bessere Ideen/Vorschläge?


----------



## sheel (1. Juni 2015)

Hi



DaRealMC hat gesagt.:


> Habe aber meine Zweifel, dass das wirkllich "sauber" ist.


Warum?


----------



## DaRealMC (1. Juni 2015)

weil der Sekundäre DNS die gleichen Zonen auflösen sollte wie der Primäre, da es sich tatsächlich um ein Ausfall-Szenario handelt.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. Juni 2015)

Hi,

wenn der primäre (der interne DNS Server) nicht erreichbar ist oder eine Anfrage nicht auflösen kann, wird der Google-DNS Server genommen. Ich sehe da kein Problem mit der Konfiguration, ausser dass die Clients evtl. mal ein bisschen länger warten müssen.

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## DaRealMC (1. Juni 2015)

"oder eine Anfrage nicht auflösen kann"
genau das ist leider nicht der Fall*, sonst könnte ich ja primär Google und sekundär unsren internen nehmen und hätte damit praktisch nie Probleme.

*vermutlich sogar genau wegen der Funktionsweise, dass der sekundäre nur das kennt, was auch der primäre kennt und nur dessen Fallback ist.


----------



## DaRealMC (8. Juni 2015)

Schade, dass keine weiteren Ideen mehr kommen.
Vielleicht gibt es für dieses Szenario auch gar keine richtige Lösung, weil das Verhalten der Telekom mit der Falschauflösung nie vorgesehen war.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. Juni 2015)

Hi,

das Verhalten der Telekom und auch anderen ist definitiv laut Standard nicht vorgesehen. Dadurch, dass auch falsch geschriebene Adressen und Hostnamen erfolgreich aufgelöst werden, können einige Dienste nicht mehr korrekt funktionieren. Zum Beispiel wenn du per Ping überprüfen willst, ob ein Server erreichbar ist. Da kannst du dank der DNS-Manipulation der Telekom auch www.fkdjfhjdfds234234hfdsfsdjk.de anpingen...

Im Grunde betreiben die nichts anderes als DNS-Hijacking: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS_hijacking

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## Fragenfrager (7. Juli 2015)

Auch wenn es schon ein paar Tage alt ist:
Du könntest durchaus Google fest als DNS verwenden und für die internen Hosts die hosts-Datei anpassen.


----------

